# LED rear tail lights for a 2003 Sentra SER spec V



## tutorr (Apr 23, 2007)

can anyone tell me if there are any LED rear tail light kits to replace the OEM on a 2003 Sentra SER spec V. I have looked over many website and I have found many non-LED bit the only LED I found appears to be only for a 2004-05 model Sentra. Also, does anyone know what the difference is between the read lights on a 2003 and 2004/05. Thanks:newbie:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

tutorr said:


> can anyone tell me if there are any LED rear tail light kits to replace the OEM on a 2003 Sentra SER spec V. I have looked over many website and I have found many non-LED bit the only LED I found appears to be only for a 2004-05 model Sentra. Also, does anyone know what the difference is between the read lights on a 2003 and 2004/05. Thanks:newbie:



I assume you are looking for altezzas? They do make them, I'm not sure who actully does but they are around.

The 02-03 are differnt then the 04+ the mounting holes are differnt the shape is also a little differnt. People have made the 04+ fit on the 02-03, the modifcation necessary isn't that bad, however they do hang over the rear bumper a bit.


----------

